# halp me halp my wife !!!!!!!



## lightafire26 (May 2, 2012)

I have been trying to get the inner freak out of my wife!:smthumbup: I need you women out thare to halp me get her to have a female ejaculation (SQUIRTING)


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

not all women squirt

hell not all women can have orgasms



best bet is to find and stimulate the Gspot


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Google "Jason Julius" aka "the squirt king" He has a $47 video collection all about the female orgasm. He is supposedly the king of the squirting orgasm. I've watched some of his stuff. Pretty good.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, like AR said, not all women are able to do this (and I'm sure there are those that could do it but are afraid to because they feel like they may be wetting the bed)... so be prepared that if it doesn't happen with her for whatever reason, there are lots of others ways to help her with her inner freak that can be explored.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

I just posted to another thread on this. I used to when I was in my teens. But over time my body changed and I have not been that wet in a long time. Every women is different and over time our bodys changes. It natural and as far as I know healthy part of sex for some women.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

In my experience, at least to get a woman "over the hump" and do this the first time for her, she needs to be or feel the following things (and you need to do the following):

1. Completely trusting of you. This, so when she says "no, don't", you're able to continue and whisper in her ear "it's ok baby, just relax and let it go". But you better know your wife. Sometimes stop means stop, sometimes it does not. If she really means stop, then stop. If you destroy the trust and make this more about you than wanting to give her the most incredible orgasm of her life, she will likely never get there if she feels pressured or like she can't trust you. You gotta know your woman and when "no" means NO, and when "noooo" means "YES". 

2. She should be completely relaxed and comfortable. Start out with a long massage and a glass of wine or two.

3. Do not ever pressure her to do it, or even think of suggesting something is wrong with her for not being able to let go. If you pressure her, the game is over and you've blown it...likely for good.

4. You need to completely reassure her that there is nothing wrong with her, and you are perfectly okay with it if she can't.

5. Put her in a place she can be relaxed. The first time, and every time she starts to build up to it but can't, she's going to feel like she has to pee. If she's someplace where that will bother her, she won't "let go" and let it happen.

6. You need to know the process. And you need to have good communication with her. When she gets close, you need to sense it, and grab her harder and closer to you, and get her fully into the moment. Whisper to her. Kiss her more passionately. Hold her tight and tell her to grab you and hold onto you. Ask her if it feels good. Tell her you want her to come on you. 

7. Know what a g-spot is and what it feels like. Start slow, and speed up slowly over a period of time. Massage on and around it. Trial and error will show you what feels best for her.

8. When she appears to be close, you may or may not feel a swelling around and just above the g-spot. Start massaging higher (further in), and imagine you're trying to "pull" the orgasm out. Light touch on the in stroke, a little more firm as you pull your finger across that area in the "come here" motion. I think it works best if contact is never lost with the gspot, but it should be a light touch as you go further in each time before you begin to "pull" back out with a slightly firmer pressure.

9. You can also try, once she's very close, to use one or two fingers inside of her, curled upwards a bit, and start "tapping" (for lack of a better explanation) on the front wall of her vagina. Just above the gspot at the top edge of it seems to be the "money spot" in my few experiences since I learned this.

10. After you feel the swelling in the area, continue with the above, keep the passion increasing, and whisper to her to "come on me baby...it's okay, I want you to come baby" or something like that.

11. Research this and know what to expect so you can explain it to her beforehand. If you can verbalize to her what she should expect, she will not fear it so much when it happens. Keep reassuring her that whatever happens, it is okay. She's going to fear peeing on you or the bed. She needs to know that if that happens, you are completely fine with it and it is not an issue at all. If she does pee, and you react negatively, you'll never get her back to that place.

She's going to say "if feels like I have to pee". That's when you, with your knowledge, tell her "that's what it's supposed to feel like right before you come". Throw her a big smile, hug her, and tell her "you're close to doing it baby, congratulations for getting this far! I knew you could do it". Pressure is off of her.

When she finally does do it, you may not notice much, other than suddenly everything is very wet. This is because your fingers are inside of her, and she may not actually "squirt" as you'd expect. But, things will be noticeably "wetter", and you may feel it on the palm of your hand.

Good luck. Do some research. Have patience. And then give her the best orgasm of her life.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

if the juices are flowing out of the V I would call it squirting. IF it comming out somewhere else id call that a golden shower.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I occasionally ejaculate, but the one thing that would kill that would be someone expecting/waiting for me to do so.


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

lamaga said:


> I occasionally ejaculate, but the one thing that would kill that would be someone expecting/waiting for me to do so.


:iagree: Major no-no. You can't act dissapointed if she can't squirt/orgasm. It's not you, its prob her body or the pressure of it. Have no expectations and hope for the best!


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

Man...I wish my bf would try this  or want to even try. or even ask. But with my orgasm history and diffculty-who would want to!


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

FYI the ejaculate does actually come out of the urethra but it's not urine, it's liquid from the female prostate. that's for whoever said the liquid comes out of the vagina. it doesn't. 

as far as expectations. babe, if you say "c'mon baby I want you to come" or "come for me" or anything of that sort I am not coming tonight or maybe even until Next Week. 

When you think you want to say one of those phrases or something like it, blurt out "baby I am so hard!!" instead. 

please.


----------

